# ka24de swap problems



## [Virus]Sil-eighty (Jan 30, 2004)

Does anyone have a pinout guide for the ka24de engine harness to the 90' 240sx dash harness


----------



## burnin240sx (Feb 2, 2004)

[Virus]Sil-eighty said:


> Does anyone have a pinout guide for the ka24de engine harness to the 90' 240sx dash harness


your local auto parts shop has repair manuals. Like pepboys or autozone. just look for there repair manuals they have wiring pinouts and diagrams. plus they cover just about anything on your car. there cheap too around $15


----------

